
Frog and Toad are Cofounders - alexatkeplar
https://medium.com/frog-and-toad-are-cofounders
======
hyperion2010
> Toad deleted tests until the CI server went green.

One of my undergrad volunteers is learning Python. I've had to teach him that
just because the code runs, it doesn't mean that it is correct.

These are wonderfully painful to read.

~~~
kevan
One of my relatively new coworkers did this a while ago, the logic was: "We
can't deploy until the build is green, and this test is failing, so I'll just
skip this test so we can deploy." Great teachable moment

------
cjcenizal
These stories are so well-written! Really captures the original style well.
They remind me a bit of the koans from The Codeless Code. The simplicity of
the story obscures its "lessons", allowing you to apply the story to your own
experiences and draw your own insights.

------
bshimmin
I hadn't heard of the source material (perhaps more/only well-known in the
US?) but I presume it refers to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_and_Toad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_and_Toad)

Some insightful parables either way, though!

~~~
tikhonj
I didn't know about that book and assumed it was a reference to _Wind in the
Willows_. Thanks for looking it up!

~~~
ghaff
I did as well. I assume it's a function of being older and having a British
mother :-)

~~~
bvm
i grew up in the UK on these. Springtime is just around the corner.

------
Dr_tldr
This is one of the most delightful things I've seen come out of the tech
satire world. It's not snarky or mean, it's not painting a target on anyone,
it's just really meaningful and well done. I'll definitely send these to my
team, I think they're really accessible stories about common problems in tech
culture. Please keep writing them!

~~~
somedangedname
_not painting a target on anyone_

Oh, I dunno.

 _That night when Toad went to bed he thought the biggest thoughts he could
think...He thought about bringing free internet to countries like India, so
that he could show ads to billions of people_

~~~
bigiain
OK, would you settle for " … not painting a target on anyone who doesn't
deserve it"?

:-)

~~~
dvanduzer
To be fair, there is a small handful of people in the world for whom Mark
Zuckerberg would be punching down. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
anoother
It wasn't at all obvious to me, but a random click revealed that each
paragraph on this page actually links to a full (short) story...

~~~
robert_tweed
Being outside the US and unfamiliar with the source material, I read several
of them as sort of vague but satisfying vignettes, similar to those in
Hagakure, or Zen Koans.

Then I discovered the "read more" links and they took on a totally different
character.

------
overgard
Sometimes I wish the euphemism "grooming the backlog" was required to be
called "making a wish list". I guess that wouldn't sound managerial enough.

~~~
davidgerard
Scrum/Agile-English Dictionary.
[https://reddragdiva.dreamwidth.org/594955.html](https://reddragdiva.dreamwidth.org/594955.html)

------
ikeboy
>Frog and Toad went back to their alma mater and began to look for an engineer
in the tall grass beside the computer science building.

Pokemon reference?

------
haikuginger
>Toad reviewed his team’s backlog and marked 80% of the open tickets as
CRITICAL or BLOCKER.

Ouch.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
If I had a dollar for every ticket this was done to on any project I've worked
before...well I'd probably own a couple of sports teams by now.

~~~
overgard
I'm not sure I've ever seen a story marked "minor". Generaly the "priority" of
these things is just based on how annoyed the person filing the story was at
the time.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
I've seen them! Just don't mandate priorities, or be willing to ruthlessly
change them as the implementer. Some starting points:

Anything which merely means the publisher won't pay us because it was a
milestone deliverable, but which I could see us technically shipping without,
is "wontfix."

Anything which will get me fired for not implementing gets to be "minor."

Anything which I will quit over before I can be fired gets to be "major."

Anything which will lead to mass resignations of the entire engineering team
gets to be "blocker", but only if it's actually blocking someone else from
doing any work whatsoever.

------
_pmf_
That's probably the best thing I've ever read on Medium.

------
Uhhrrr
These read slightly better if you read the oldest ones first.

------
yishan
I'm proud to say that one of the authors of this (and the one who apparently
was the instigator) was my Operating Systems partner back in college. :D

------
Arubis
This is simply delightful. Thank you.

------
galistoca
Couldn't stop thinking how much I wanted to bitch slap these amphibians all
throughout the read. So well written.

------
ex3ndr
Just perfect.

